# 15 Sept from the Keys



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Took our first charter ever out of Islamorada in pursuit of Mahi-mahi. In a nutshell we rode around for hours, checking debris and birds with no luck. Did spot some triple tail sunning around a plastic lawn chair, but they wouldn't hit anything. Trollede around the hump with no results. Finally spotted a flock(!) of frigate birds and followed them around trolling ballyhoo. Spousal unit hooked a skipjacK.(?)Frustration was beginning to set in (this was an EXPENSIVEboat ride) and the captain asked if we wanted to go in and bottom fish,so we agreed. As we are running in and the captain is on the cell phone I spotted a pallet floating off our port, and screamed for him to stop. We put out the ballyhoo and trolled by and..alll hell broke lose. 45 minutes -1 hour of dolphin! After all, a beautiful day and we got what we came for.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice. That is a skipjack tuna. I like the little yellowtail snapper mixed in with those dolphin.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

sweet. Funny how fast you can go from zero to hero. Love those mahi


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I want to go back down to the keys again SO BAD..

What did you catch the mahi on?? Jigs? Gotcha's or what?

Good job on keep the eye out. I like when other folks pay attention when I'm driving.


----------

